# AKC Allows Mixed Breeds To Earn Titles: NEW!!!!



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Any mixed breed owners here on the GRF? Starting in April, your dogs will be able to compete with goldens to earn titles in agility, rally, and obedience. Here in South Florida, the Miami obedience club will be welcoming mixed breeds to its obedience and rally trial. Here's to more friendly competition!

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/mixedBreed/CPLetter.pdf


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

there's been an ongoing discussion on the obedience group as to whether or not mixed breeds are going to be allowed at shows which also offer conformation events. Originally they were not; now it appears the AKC may have backed off on that position.
Does anyone know for certain?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> Any mixed breed owners here on the GRF? Starting in April, your dogs will be able to compete with goldens to earn titles in agility, rally, and obedience. Here in South Florida, the Miami obedience club will be welcoming mixed breeds to its obedience and rally trial. Here's to more friendly competition!
> 
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/mixedBreed/CPLetter.pdf


And the recent change puts them in the same classes as purebreds - trophies, same titles, etc. Good for clubs that were on the fence (w/ doubling of trophy costs without an increase on the number of runs/entries that could be judged each day).

However, it opens a whole lot of doors for some interesting things. I predict a lot of border-jacks in agility and I think a lot of the obedience people are going to hang back and see...it could make group exercises in obedience interesting to say the least. I'll enter agility trials that offer entries for MBs, but for now I'm going to pass on obedience trials that offer MB entries.

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> there's been an ongoing discussion on the obedience group as to whether or not mixed breeds are going to be allowed at shows which also offer conformation events. Originally they were not; now it appears the AKC may have backed off on that position.
> Does anyone know for certain?


I don't believe that position has changed....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MurphyTeller said:


> And the recent change puts them in the same classes as purebreds - trophies, same titles, etc. Good for clubs that were on the fence (w/ doubling of trophy costs without an increase on the number of runs/entries that could be judged each day).
> 
> However, it opens a whole lot of doors for some interesting things. I predict a lot of border-jacks in agility and I think a lot of the obedience people are going to hang back and see...it could make group exercises in obedience interesting to say the least. I'll enter agility trials that offer entries for MBs, but for now I'm going to pass on obedience trials that offer MB entries.
> 
> Erica


I initially thought the same thing about the Border Jacks, etc. and wondered if it was going to open up a new market for performance-minded mixed-breeds. After more thought, however, I'm thinking if that were the case, we'd have seen it already in ASCA, USDAA and NADAC where MBs have been welcomed for some time.

Just curious - why do you think it makes groups interesting?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> there's been an ongoing discussion on the obedience group as to whether or not mixed breeds are going to be allowed at shows which also offer conformation events. Originally they were not; now it appears the AKC may have backed off on that position.
> Does anyone know for certain?


Over the weekend we had a seminar at the club for judges and exhibitors. I was there both days, but wasn't paying attention to the presentation, but Fred said today that the new rule is that mixed breeds can show at agility, rally and obedience trials that are conbined with conformation events. But it is up to the clubs if they wish to include mixed breeds in their trials. At least I think that's what he said today. With everything else that's going on there I may have misunderstood him.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have heard similar rumblings but the AKC website does not state anything has changed as of January 15 except they have moved up the date that the mixed breeds can compete to April of 2010. It still states that they will be held at "stand alone agility, obedience and rally" events. Also the mixed breed classes are still separated from the the pure bred classes in all three venues.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> It still states that they will be held at "stand alone agility, obedience and rally" events. Also the mixed breed classes are still separated from the the pure bred classes in all three venues.


The latter part I know has changed. There was an agility field rep at the trial I was at this past weekend and she said it was just announced that MBs will compete with PBs in the same classes. MBs are consiered a "breed" of their own and compete against the PBs for placements, points, etc. In agility, the top five MBs will go to the invitational, etc.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> The latter part I know has changed. There was an agility field rep at the trial I was at this past weekend and she said it was just announced that MBs will compete with PBs in the same classes. MBs are consiered a "breed" of their own and compete against the PBs for placements, points, etc. In agility, the top five MBs will go to the invitational, etc.



Rereading the letter I appear to be incorrect. It does appear that is the case. I guess the AKC website has not been changed to reflect these changes.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

One thing about mixed breed entries is that there is no requirement of proof for spay/neuter, only an agreement that is the plan. However, ILP/PAL entries require proof of spay/neuter...kind of a weird double standard.
I think it is a good thing to encourage mixed breed training. Besides many of the ILP/PAL dogs are very questionable. Sometimes you have to squint real hard to see the breed they are listed as, so mixed breed dogs have actually been competing in AKC already under the ILP/PAL program.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Just curious - why do you think it makes groups interesting?


I'm just not keen to leave my dog in an out of sight stay between two pitbulls (for example) or Presa Canario (though on their way to being a FSS breed anyway), etc. I've pulled from stays next to untrustworthy GSDs and I know a lot of people trial their open dogs before they're ready to hold stays anyway so I know that's a gamble already. I dunno. The title isn't worth the risk.
P.S. and yeah, I know my own bias...lots of other aggressive dogs of all breeds out there.
Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MurphyTeller said:


> I'm just not keen to leave my dog in an out of sight stay between two pitbulls (for example) or Presa Canario (though on their way to being a FSS breed anyway), etc. I've pulled from stays next to untrustworthy GSDs and I know a lot of people trial their open dogs before they're ready to hold stays anyway so I know that's a gamble already. I dunno. The title isn't worth the risk.
> P.S. and yeah, I know my own bias...lots of other aggressive dogs of all breeds out there.
> Erica


That is an interesting point. Will the MB program allow clearly non-AKC *breeds* to participate under the MB umbrella?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> One thing about mixed breed entries is that there is no requirement of proof for spay/neuter, only an agreement that is the plan. However, ILP/PAL entries require proof of spay/neuter...kind of a weird double standard.
> I think it is a good thing to encourage mixed breed training. Besides many of the ILP/PAL dogs are very questionable. Sometimes you have to squint real hard to see the breed they are listed as, so mixed breed dogs have actually been competing in AKC already under the ILP/PAL program.


Actually...the mixed breed program does require a dog to be spay/neutered - however it's just checking a box saying that "you agree" there's no proof required like the PAL/ILP program. There's also the "if this is a puppy clause" that leaves the door open for these dogs to remain intact indefinitely - think poodle-mix puppy.

_I (we) apply to the American Kennel Club to have an AKC Canine Partners Certificate of Recognition for this dog issued in my (our) name(s). I (we) certify that all the information appearing on this application is true and correct._
_I (we) certify that this dog has been spayed/neutered or that it, being a puppy, will be spayed/neutered at such time as recommended by my veterinarian and that I (we) will submit written verification if requested by the American Kennel Club._
_I (we) certify that this dog is not a wolf or the immediate progeny of a wolf/canine crossbreeding. I (we) understand that if this dog is identified as a wolf or the immediate progeny of a wolf-dog crossbreeding, in the past or in the future, the AKC will cancel the dog's AKC Canine Partners Certificate of Recognition. Additionally, I (we) understand that falsely certifying the above information may subject me (us) to disciplinary action._
_I (we) agree to abide by all the rules and regulations of the American Kennel Club._
_I (we) certify that if the owner of this dog is a minor that an AKC Canine Partners Listing paper application will be submitted with the Parental/Guardian Certification form._
_I (WE) AGREE THAT ANY CAUSE OF ACTION, CONTROVERSY OR CLAIM ARISING OUT OF OR RELATED TO THIS LISTING OR AS TO THE CONSTRUCTION, INTERPRETATION AND EFFECT OF THIS AGREEMENT SHALL BE SETTLED BY ARBITRATION PURSUANT TO THE APPLICABLE RULES OF THE AMERICAN ARBITRATION ASSOCIATION. HOWEVER, PRIOR TO ARBITRATION ALL APPLICABLE AMERICAN KENNEL CLUB BYLAWS, RULES, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES MUST FIRST BE FOLLOWED AS SET FORTH IN THE AMERICAN KENNEL CLUB CHARTER AND BYLAWS, RULES, REGULATIONS, PUBLISHED POLICIES AND GUIDELINES._


My point when this was first announced is that there would be the opportunity for dogs to be collected (and frozen), neutered, enrolled in the MB program and then later produce "MACH (OTCH, whatever) progeny". I also worry about "breeders" who will early spay/neuter their puppies and then sell them as AKC registered labradoodles...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> That is an interesting point. Will the MB program allow clearly non-AKC *breeds* to participate under the MB umbrella?


Yes, although they will be listed as mixed breeds and still have the same spay/neuter "requirements."

I was so glad to see they are going to allow the mixed breeds to compete in regular classes. The whole seperate classes thing seemed pretty stupid. And that also means they will count for OTCH points!  I'm interested to see if they allow mixed breeds to be invited to invitationals. 

I found a group today online for owners of "coltrievers" (border collie x golden retriever). Wonder if we'll start to see those in the obedience ring?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> That is an interesting point. Will the MB program allow clearly non-AKC *breeds* to participate under the MB umbrella?


Yes. I have already seen "AKC registrable" labradoodles in the local paper.

The application does not ask about primary breeds, secondary breeds, etc:

https://www.akc.org/mixedbreeds/listing/index.cfm


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Three dogs have gone after Tito already in training or at shows, although not during sits/downs. One was a purebred Chessie, one was a purebred Standard Poodle, and one was a purebred Golden.
Idiot dogs are idiot dogs, whether they are purebred or mixed breed. I don't think allowing mixes into the OOS sits/down will make it any better nor any worse.
JMO






MurphyTeller said:


> I'm just not keen to leave my dog in an out of sight stay between two pitbulls (for example) or Presa Canario (though on their way to being a FSS breed anyway), etc. I've pulled from stays next to untrustworthy GSDs and I know a lot of people trial their open dogs before they're ready to hold stays anyway so I know that's a gamble already. I dunno. The title isn't worth the risk.
> P.S. and yeah, I know my own bias...lots of other aggressive dogs of all breeds out there.
> Erica


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I heard back from AKC this morning and the changes are everything they appear to be. Mixed breeds will not only compete in the same classes with purebreds but if a club opts to they can be included in venues that are also holding conformation competition. Obviously they will not be allowed to compete in the conformation competition.
Looking at the AKC events there are a number of agility trials slated to allowed mixed breeds and a few obedience & rally trials also in my area. While I was not in favor of this program from the get go, I am glad to see that if they are going to do it they are going to allow it at all shows - provided the club wishes to invite mixed breeds.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> I think it is a good thing to encourage mixed breed training. Besides many of the ILP/PAL dogs are very questionable. Sometimes you have to squint real hard to see the breed they are listed as, so mixed breed dogs have actually been competing in AKC already under the ILP/PAL program.


I too am glad that AKC has opened its doors to mixed breeds partly because of this very reason. I know for a fact of dogs whom are mixed breeds and are currently competing under the ILP/PAL program.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Three dogs have gone after Tito already in training or at shows, although not during sits/downs. One was a purebred Chessie, one was a purebred Standard Poodle, and one was a purebred Golden.
> Idiot dogs are idiot dogs, whether they are purebred or mixed breed. I don't think allowing mixes into the OOS sits/down will make it any better nor any worse.
> JMO


You betcha. And what about our new participant in competition obedience class? I missed you yesterday. I got there late anyway, though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I believe that dog is a purebred border collie, and my dog is not going to be doing an out-of-sight stay within 50 yards of that dog!




my4goldens said:


> You betcha. And what about our new participant in competition obedience class? I missed you yesterday. I got there late anyway, though.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, I believe that dog is a purebred border collie, and my dog is not going to be doing an out-of-sight stay within 50 yards of that dog!


yep, he is. He also just earned his Mach in agility. Part of the dogs problem is the idiot owner he's got.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I was sent the link to the AKC meeting minutes for January where the Canine Partners program was approved, allowing mixed breeds and purebreds to compete side by side--this is the PDF in case anyone is interested:

http://tinyurl.com/yz5um4e


----------

